# [OpenVPN] Problème de lancement du service

## jaypeche

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai essayé ce soir de mettre en place un VPN, entre deux machines de mon réseau local en suivant cet howto : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-565236-start-0.html

Je pense l avoir correctement configuré, crée les clés, les avoir placé au bon endroit, bref que tout est correctement configuré !

Au lancement du serveur, le service openvpn ne démarre pas, en regardant /var/log/messages, j'ai ceci :

```
pingwho openvpn # tail /var/log/messages

Apr 17 23:22:55 pingwho openvpn[21901]: Exiting

Apr 17 23:27:14 pingwho openvpn[21964]: OpenVPN 2.2.2 i686-pc-linux-gnu [SSL] [LZO2] [EPOLL] [eurephia] built on Apr 17 2013

Apr 17 23:27:14 pingwho openvpn[21964]: NOTE: OpenVPN 2.1 requires '--script-security 2' or higher to call user-defined scripts or executables

Apr 17 23:27:14 pingwho openvpn[21964]: Exiting

```

Je précise que le serveur est en baselayout-1, il me semble que le souçi est à ce niveau, sans certitude...

 :Question:  Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'apporter un peu plus de précisions sur ce message d'erreur ?

Merçi par avance   :Wink: 

NOTE: OpenVPN 2.1 requires '--script-security 2' or higher to call user-defined scripts or executables

Apr 17 23:27:14 pingwho openvpn[21964]: Exiting

```
pingwho openvpn # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.11.55 (hardened/linux/x86, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.28-hardened-r9 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-hardened-r9-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-TM-_CPU_1200MHz-with-gentoo-1.12.14

KiB Mem:      252080 total,     13696 free

KiB Swap:     500344 total,    286392 free

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 16 Apr 2013 23:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.20.1.20100303

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p37

dev-lang/python:          2.6.6-r1, 2.7.3-r3, 3.1.2-r4, 3.2.3-r2

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.9

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.27.1

sys-apps/baselayout:      1.12.14-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            3.4.6-r2, 4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4-r1

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.9_p20081201-r2

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch xattr"

FFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl alsa berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cxx dri fbcon gd gdbm gif gpm hardened iconv imap ipv6 jpeg libwww maildir mmx modules mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl openmp pam pax pax_kernel pcre pic png readline sasl session ssl tcpd unicode urandom x86 zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr" LIRC_DEVICES="imon_pad serial" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="apm ark chips cirrus cyrix dummy fbdev glint i128 i740 intel mach64 mga nsc nv r128 radeon rendition s3 s3virge savage siliconmotion sis sisusb tdfx tga trident tseng v4l vesa via vmware nouveau" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

----------

## boozo

'alute

Le message d'erreur en question c'est la note que tu cites ? il n'y a aucun message d'erreur plus explicite ?   :Sad: 

Pour cette ligne, je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse d'une erreur en temps que tel qui empècherait le démarrage du serveur - mais je dis ça sous réserve - et d'après ce que j'en comprends il doit falloir ajouter l'option ("script-security 2") dans le fichier de conf des clients pour qu'il puisse exécuter les scripts utilisateurs (i.e. màj DNS)

Edit: semble bien être utilisé pour le script update-resolv-conf d'après Debian et Arch - a voir si ces 2 lignes (up/down) sont présente dans ta conf -

----------

## jaypeche

Merçi pour ta réponse rapide Boozo !

Tout d'abord j'avais mal recopier les clés dans la conf, il me manquait ca.crt au bon endroit ! bouhh !

Du coup ca avance un peu, je me suis penché sur ton lien pour Debian, et ai tenté de lancé openvpn à la main sans init script pour voir un peu mieux ce qui bloque sur le serveur (Le client ne pose pas de problème pour l'instant) :

```
pingwho ~ # openvpn --script-security 2 --config /etc/openvpn/openvpn.confSat Apr 20 13:46:30 2013 OpenVPN 2.2.2 i686-pc-linux-gnu [SSL] [LZO2] [EPOLL] [eurephia] built on Apr 17 2013

Sat Apr 20 13:46:30 2013 NOTE: the current --script-security setting may allow this configuration to call user-defined scripts

Sat Apr 20 13:46:30 2013 Cannot open dh1024.pem for DH parameters: error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory: error:2006D080:BIO routines:BIO_new_file:no such file

Sat Apr 20 13:46:30 2013 Exiting
```

* /var/log/messages :

```
Apr 20 13:41:35 pingwho openvpn[12899]: NOTE: OpenVPN 2.1 requires '--script-security 2' or higher to call user-defined scripts or executables

Apr 20 13:41:35 pingwho openvpn[12899]: Diffie-Hellman initialized with 1024 bit key

Apr 20 13:41:35 pingwho openvpn[12899]: TLS-Auth MTU parms [ L:1542 D:138 EF:38 EB:0 ET:0 EL:0 ]

Apr 20 13:41:35 pingwho openvpn[12899]: Socket Buffers: R=[112640->131072] S=[112640->131072]

Apr 20 13:41:35 pingwho openvpn[12899]: ROUTE default_gateway=192.168.77.100

Apr 20 13:41:35 pingwho openvpn[12899]: TUN/TAP device tun0 opened

Apr 20 13:41:35 pingwho openvpn[12899]: TUN/TAP TX queue length set to 100

Apr 20 13:41:35 pingwho openvpn[12899]: /sbin/ifconfig tun0 10.8.0.1 pointopoint 10.8.0.2 mtu 1500

Apr 20 13:41:35 pingwho openvpn[12899]: Exiting
```

Le souçi actuellement c'est que j'ai fais une mise à jour majeure sur le serveur (CF mon post glibc).

Je vais deja tenter de partir d'un système cohérent car je viens de migrer vers OpenRC et baselayout-2.

Je vais donc retenter l'installation depuis le début car j'ai du mal générer les clés publiques et privées.

Du coup je reviendrai sur ce post après avoir solutionner la mise à jour du système.

Merçi pour ton aide en tout cas   :Wink: 

----------

